# Nutri Source.....?



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

So the breeder that im getting my puppy from in the next few weeks is feeding their dogs Nutri Source Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice. So my question is, is this a good food or just an ok food. The first 5 ingredients seem to have a lot of grain in it. Im wanting to switch to Fromm LBP, will this be a difficult change from a grain packed food to a better not so much grain food??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a recent thread discussing Nutri Source among other foods. Might want to take a look.

www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/180579-how-much-better-totw-than-nutrisource.html


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just put the Fromm LBPG there to (the numbers)
I did not get info on the NutriSource Puppy because of the generic fish meal and the corn gluten meal, though but actually thought their grain free chicken looked pretty good for a puppy (I got them to email me nutrient analysis) it is 1.3% calcium, 1.0% phosphorus and 473 cal/cup


----------

